# lamb with no sucking reflex



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Any ideas how to stimulate a lamb to suck? This weak lamb was taken in the house within an hour or two after birth (didn't stand, wouldn't have lived). It's been 48 hours, and we've had to force feed her using the bottle (yes to the colostrum question). We've also used nutridrench, vit B injection, and bo-se. She just doesn't want to suck. I'm sure we're not getting enough in her, but one can only do so much with an uncooperative lamb.

We do not have the equipment or knowledge or even anyone to show us how to tube feed.

She is getting up and toddling about some now, and being mothered (aka licked to death) by our border collie. But we're not really sure why she's still alive.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Well the commonest stimulant available is coffee. No promises. You could rig a tube feeder with aquarium tubing and a syringe. Feel the lambs neck between it's front legs as it comes up. Now pass the tube, and feel again. If you feel the tube your home free. Just a passing thought I wonder if lambs would respond to ritalin? I must ask my vet next time. I have enough scrap Ritalin to buy a porche!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

No aquariums here. The only tubing we have is really big and really stiff. Not gonna try that without the right equipment and/or someone showing us. We'll give the coffee a try at the next feeding--she's just swallowed about 3 oz of milk replacer and that'll have to do 'til next time. 

Thank you!


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Where are you located, I would think there is a vet or a person you got the sheep from that can help out ?
She would start sucking when she is stronger, but needs colostrum/milk to do so.
My vet has also mentioned coffee as an additional stimulant but without the colostrum/milk , just don't know.


----------



## adnilee (Feb 1, 2004)

3 oz is pretty good for a 2 day old lamb. We only feed 2 to 3 oz 6 times a day to new born bottle lambs and they do great. By 2 weeks they are up to 5 oz four times a day, then 7 oz at 3 weeks. I would just keep trying. Sureley the lamb will get stronger and learn to suck. We had one of a set of twins that couldn't suck very well born a couple of nights ago. Her tongue would hang out the side and she would barely suck. She soon figured it out and is now doing very well with her mom.
Good luck.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Just keep trying. It takes those weak ones a little longer to catch on.


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

If she will stand, try twitching her tail ( with you finger or a piece of straw) and pushing a little on her behind towards the bottle 
You are trying to simulate what an ewe does.

If she will not stand and is very weak, a stomach tube of ewe or goat milk really is best.

veme


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Update: Still not sure what it's gonna take for this one. We've taken to using an eyedropper to coax it to eat (daughter has lots of time on her hands and the willingness to try). Tried some coffee/molasses mixture. Seems to perk her up, but still no sucking. Not really sure why she's still here and if we're just prolonging the inevitable.

Called the vet and asked about lamb tubing. They suggest (esp. for novice tubers) a tube with a bulb/ball on the end that prevents it from going down the trachea. But of course while they suggest it, they don't carry it. Anyone seen something like this? I'd be willing to mail order (for next time) if it was dummy proof.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Try what Veme suggested and maybe even try scratching her spine from tail to ribs, with your fingers. Another thought is to get the nipple inside it's mouth and gently brush the corners of its mouth. You're up to about 5 hands now. I can't say I recall a bulb tipped tube, but it would be interesting to see. The only lamb I ever lost to a tubing error was an older lamb with bloat.


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

weever said:


> Called the vet and asked about lamb tubing. They suggest (esp. for novice tubers) *a tube with a bulb/ball on the end* that prevents it from going down the trachea. But of course while they suggest it, they don't carry it. Anyone seen something like this? I'd be willing to mail order (for next time) if it was dummy proof.


I don't think they make one with a ball for kids or lambs . The one they are describing is for calves. 
A lot of Vet's sometimes aren't up on sheep.

Here's what the tube looks like.








Here as source for a tube. 
http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/home.php

They are great to work with and can express ship if you like.

Don't be afraid to try it. :angel: What have you to lose?


veme


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I had to tube feed a dozen puppies like that after losing their mum...not a pleasant experience, but certainly managable. You can do it, Weever. The vet should have let you come in and shown you how it was done, as the first time is the scariest when you don't know what you're doing. After that...piece of cake.

I was just thinking earlier today of a foal a friend had several years ago; it was a 'Barker' foal. They get their name because they sound a bit like a seal. They also lose their natural instincts, things like sucking reflexes are gone (we tube fed this one, then it drank from a pan.) Wonder if there's anything associated with lambs losing their sucking reflex? Or is it just some oddball abnormality...


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

2nd update: Okay! You-all talked us into trying the tube feeding. She was not thriving the other way, so it was that or watch her die. Had to buy fuel line tubing and a syringe from the vet section of the local farm store. No lamb tubing kits.

Went really slick. My dh is now looking forward to those middle-of-the-night feedings. I think it took us 7 minutes from prep to clean up. No more of this 30-45 minutes of force-feeding with a bottle. Still, we do hope she learns to suck on her own soon.

She's standing quietly now. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

It's easy to forget asking obvious questions. She is passing poop normally and getting colostrum? If not she'll need an enema and if no colostrum them her prospects are dim anyhow. If her mouth is cool and drooly she is constipated.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

:goodjob: 

Also, thought I'd mention that when taught how to tube feed, I was told it was best not to force the colostrum/milk down with the syringe.
Take the plunger part out and pour the colostrum/milk in and let it go down in the tummy on it's own with gravity.

Hope we hear that she wakes you up crying when she is hungry


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

OKay- not sucking..... We have covered the solution but not the problem!
Stick your finger in her mouth, feel-y side up and check the roof of her mouth for holes, check way back. Often these lambs with holes in their palatte will have milk coming out of their nose. Other things: teeth issue; born dumb or best case scenario: sick. Our second lamb had to be tube fed for 4-5 days becuase he was sick. Took him to the vet, vet said he wasn't sick- no noticeable symptoms, vet said sometimes they are just stubborn. Not really true becuase in a few days, he started to eat like a pro and was fine thereafter. I am tube feeding right now again, a 12 day old lamb! He is sick but I fear I might have to tube him until weaned and that thought depresses the heck out of me. But this one has graver issues than yours does. Give it a few days. BY day 5, she should be all better unless she has a hole in her mouth, in which case, you have to euthanize her. But probably upset tummy and doesn't want to eat at all!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Ross: She got colostrum from her mom for the first day and a half to two days. Since then, milk replacer. (Still wishing I'd had the $$ to buy one of those EZ milkers.) She poops--black at first, now yellowish-brown. Not cool and drooly in the mouth.

eieiomom: We didn't let it flow in naturally, but the reading we did told us to push it in really slowly. Thanks for the warning!

Kirsten: We will check on the hole in the mouth. My guess is that part of her problem is intelligence (she can't help it that she was born a certain breed not known for their brightness). Thanks for getting to the heart of the matter.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I wouldn't attribute it to lack of intelligence....sounds like she's just had dumb luck and a slow start with her lack of strength. She seems to be a fighter.
Hopefully she will continue to improve and thrive, afterall ya know she has a little cheering section here and ya know you love her (and the border collie does too) !
When she is out of danger you'll have to let us know what you have named her and pictures too


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

How is she doing ??


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

She is too rambunctious for the house anymore. We've had her out in the barn for several hours at a time today--it's in the 40s so not such a shock from 70 in the house to 10 outside (as we had last week). We have not tubed her since early this morning, and she has sort of sucked about 4-5 ounces down from the bottle today. Not a strong sucking reflex, by any means. Vet today says the longer you tube, the less likely they will learn/regain the knowledge of sucking. Might be in it for the long haul--unless she learns to drink from a bucket/bowl. But she is doing well--very healthy. Thanks for asking.


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

weever said:


> She is too rambunctious for the house anymore.


Happy :happy:

veme


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

Is she feeding regularly now?
My own lamb has gotten better and now can drink normally and drink the normal amounts. And he would have been a tough case being 12 days old and never bottle fed but all is well. So is your lamb feeling better? My first lamb last year wouldn't suck for about a week and then he felt better. Never knew what was worng with him but one day they just start suddenly and they are fine.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

She eats pretty well from the bottle now, and is living out in the barn again. She's in with the moms and babies, so can sleep (and stay warm) in the cluster of lambs that always forms in one corner or another. 

I think we cheated death on this one. Thanks, everyone, for your help!


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Wonderful news :clap:


----------

